# The Strangers 2 (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's some news about a sequel to The Strangers -

Looks like Bryan Bertino will come back to write the script, but no word if he's going to direct the sequel. As far as casting, it appears that Liv Tyler, and most of the original villains will return.

I know I've read a few people here enjoyed this film. Are you excited for a sequel? Where would you like to see the story go?

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117991255.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=strangers


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*The Strangers 2*

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15582


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like The Strangers 2 is indeed moving forward.

Liv Tyler is returning. Laurent Briet is said to be directing a script is by Brian Bertino. This time the setting is supposed to be an abandoned trailer park.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19785

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285009/


----------

